# Nevada Co./El Dorado Co. Area folks?



## RobertJ1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I am curious if there are any Nevada Co./El Dorado Co. tarantulas folks on here and if so do you do any forays to search for critters or anything? I know there are plenty of Herp folks around but haven't met any Arachno folks. I live in Grass Valley and am just looking for like minded peeps to talk shop with and go looking for critters with. Anywho, I am considering heading out this weekend to search for a certain Aphonopelma sp. that is known to be found around the area so to speak. If you have any interest shoot me a message or feel free to reply on here. 

Robert


----------

